# Need advice for painting over plastic tile board?



## SD4905 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok so in my bathroom there is plastic tile board, I know that painting over it isn't a great idea but it looks like crap and I don't have the money to remodel or replace that right now and wont for a while..

So which primer is best? one that is mold resistant? 

Which paint is best? 

I know that I am supposed to sand the plastic before I paint anything but when I do that the wall just gets smoother, it doesn't seem to get any rougher, how can I sand it correctly? 

I know it isn't the best idea to paint plastic but it is really the only option I have right now and I have to do it. 

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It will look worst when it all starts peeling off shortly.What are you trying to sand it with and what grit paper?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

As far as primers- 
XIM UMB is very good- I have seen Zinsser makes one called Bondz that says it can handle plastics, I believe there a couple others. but these would be specialty primers, none of the run of the mill stuff has a chance.


----------



## SD4905 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well what else can i do? i cannot afford to replace it, and wont be able to for a long time. I don't really see any other affordable solution. Any advice?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

......
see above?


----------



## SD4905 (Oct 19, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> ......
> see above?


are you sure it will work? any experience with it?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Water+ Plastic+ paint. You ask alot. 
No I"m not sure, and some of that comes from that i know nothing about your skills. But you said you had no option, and what would you try. This is what is available that has a hope. 
Not the best option, but from what you said would be worth a try. Otherwise do it right and replace.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

xim uma bonder . have to go to the paint store for this one:wink:.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A glued on encloser is about a cheap a fix you can get that would hold up far better and be water proof.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Water+ Plastic+ paint. You ask alot.
> No I"m not sure, and some of that comes from that i know nothing about your skills. But you said you had no option, and what would you try. This is what is available that has a hope.
> Not the best option, but from what you said would be worth a try. Otherwise do it right and replace.


 
you are more patient than I:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rustoleum makes a liquid primer just for plastics. Krylon makes rattle can paint for plastic. 

Maybe if you get everything squeaky clean and put one of the primers mentioned on, then follow with a good paint, you might get something to look decent for a short time. Plan on touching up frequently. 

As mentioned you have a lot going against you. A plastic surface to start and then a wet environment. 

Sure you cannot make the bathroom liveable with some colorful fluffy towels or something like that?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

lolz:thumbsup:


----------



## SD4905 (Oct 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> you are more patient than I:laughing:


? what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not to put words in Chris' mouth but I think he is suggesting, from experience most of us have encountered with this, that attempts at a fix are going to be futile and you will have to exercise some patience with the process to come to the inevitable realization. 

I fear, at the end of all your efforts, you are going to have a situation that looks like painted plastic tiles---nice perhaps for a day---but looking like painted plastic tiles none the less. 

You risk creating one of those "Please ignore the hippo in the room with the floral patterned flannel pajamas with feet in them" and could be about to create a worse situation than you have. 

Again, can you design around what you have with wall color, towels, etc.? What color are the things by the way? How much surface area do they take up?


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

BIN:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

SD4905 said:


> ? what is that supposed to mean?


just jokin with the brushman


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You have a lot of choices in primer here, even SW has 1 they say will stick to glass so it probably will stick to plastic. But then you throw in water and it's a whole new ballgame. There are some really good primers suggested here, my suggestion is pick one and let us know how it comes out. I don't believe anyone here can guarantee results in your situation.


----------



## RWCustom (Oct 15, 2012)

When you say "plastic tile board" what area of the bathroom are you specifically referring to? Is it the tub surround, or shower? Is it some kind of decorative wall paneling outside of the tub or shower? What is the reason for you wanting to paint it? Is it because it looks worn out, or is the existing surface actually worn off, cracked, or worn through? 

Sometimes with old bathrooms people get a little carried away with their attempts to seal their showers and it's like they use their elbow to apply silicone to the corners. I wish I was kidding... some people get a small crack in the caulking, or mold/mildew and they just cover it up with another layer instead of digging it all out, letting everything dry out, and then resiliconing. Anyway, sorry for the rant, but regardless of what you decide to topcoat the tile board with you absolutely will need to remove any/all silicone, scrub off any soap scum, grime and other unmentionable things until you have nothing left but a solid clean surface. That is the only chance you have to get any kind of longevity out of this. Also, you will most likely go completely insane if you try and completely remove cured, boogered up silicone since when it's installed properly over a properly prepared area it's like a potent adhesive/sealer. There is a product called SiliconeOFF, or something like that.. it's amazing and worth its weight in gold. The silicone pretty much removes itself, just make sure that you follow the directions explicitly and properly remove any/all residue prior to priming anything. 

I cannot stress the importance of proper surface preparation enough, and I'm fairly certain that this will play a huge factor in whether this project holds up or not. Just make sure that all of your finishing products are compatible with one another and follow the directions to the letter.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd try to read that , but with no paragraphs it looks like one sentence, and I gave up.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> I'd try to read that , but with no paragraphs it looks like one sentence, and I gave up.


 
nothing new


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> You have a lot of choices in primer here, even SW has 1 they say will stick to glass so it probably will stick to plastic. But then you throw in water and it's a whole new ballgame. There are some really good primers suggested here, my suggestion is pick one and let us know how it comes out. I don't believe anyone here can guarantee results in your situation.


Careful. If you have ever seen a glass surface and plastic surface under a high power microscope there is a huge difference. 

That said, one of the plastic or high bond primers may work but as said many times for just awhile given the wet nature of the project. And at the end of the day, this is going to look like painted plastic tile.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry probably should have said it better. SW has a primer that they say will stick to almost any thing even glass so maybe talk to them. Krylon makes a paint for plastic in rattle cans. But again throw in the water and who knows


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

In reality most any primer will stick to glass.


----------

